# Avion Watches?



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone heard of watches manufactured under the brand name of Avion? I recently bought a 'Pilot Watch' with Avion seeming to be the manufacturer on the dial. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement also with Avion on the rotor. It' was new with a 2 year warranty (with the shop) a pleasing little watch, I bought it from a small jewellers in Bristol, the guy that owns shop & purchases the stock was not there the day I bought it and I haven't had a chance to follow it up. It is also marked on the dial Pilot Watch Swiss Automatic, not Swiss Made so presumably not assembled in Switzerland.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not herd of them before and cant find anything via Google.

Any chance of a piccy?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Not herd of them before and cant find anything via Google.
> 
> Any chance of a piccy?


I could email a couple.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

yea if you want then i could stick them up unless you want a go at doing it yourself?

Guide is below

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> yea if you want then i could stick them up unless you want a go at doing it yourself?
> 
> Guide is below
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


Matt would you mind if I emailed them to you?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

not a problem at all mate

n00bzilla at mac dot com


----------



## avantgardaclue (Jul 18, 2008)

Just to throw in a translation "avion" is french for "plane"

Doesn't help i know!!


----------



## avantgardaclue (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, know very little about watches (at the moment though!) but i do know how to find things!

I think we're talking about Avionica watches










http://www.mijoyeria.com/product_info.php?...r&osCsid=...

Translated...

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?u=...sl=es&tl=en


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

avantgardaclue said:


> Hmmmm, know very little about watches (at the moment though!) but i do know how to find things!
> 
> I think we're talking about Avionica watches
> 
> ...


Thanks but no it's definately marked just AVION, which as you say is French (& possibly Swiss) for Aeroplane. 'mattbeef' is kindly going to upload a couple of photos for me.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

and right on queue here they are


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Many thanks for uploading my photographs. I have now managed to speak to the guy that owns the jewellers. He bought it in a final mixed batch of watches from his importer in Birmingham who has now stopped trading. He said it was the only one like it in the batch, it had been imported from Switzerland but he knew no more than that. Anyway I think itâ€™s a really nice watch & certainly worth the Â£75 I paid for it wherever it came from!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice simple and clean watch, cant ask for much more i reckon


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's a very nice piece of kit - a nice alternative to an O&W I reckon. Â£75 for a new ETA 2824-2 powered watch is a bargain. The case style looks especially nice... Well done!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> and right on queue here they are


Like it. Classic simplicity.


----------



## PenelopeD (Feb 9, 2019)

The make was registered in Switzerland in 1935. I found that out on internet. I saw a vintage one in an antiques sale and the seller told me it was a vintage Swiss make that doesn't exist any more.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

PenelopeD said:


> The make was registered in Switzerland in 1935. I found that out on internet. I saw a vintage one in an antiques sale and the seller told me it was a vintage Swiss make that doesn't exist any more.


 If you type "montres avion" into Google you can find this make on sale on French Amazon. Does look rather chinese


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

So only a decade later the plot thickens......


----------

